# Lost and found hebraic melodies



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

After I consolidated all of my 800+ cd's last year, I misplaced one of my favorites: 
"Chants Mystique: Hidden Treasures of a Living Tradition." Yesterday, I found the cd in a mislabeled spot. Since then, I have tremendously enjoyed hearing those incantatory cantor/chorus chants once more--from the poignant to the piquant. Much of the music resembles Gregorian Chants. I wonder who imitated whom?


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

As Christianity is a breakaway Jewish sect, I imagine they inherited some of the cultural baggage as well.

I listened to the CD you mentioned on-line (extracts anyway), it's beautiful music. I particularly like Psalm 114, Halleluyah (Psalm 146) and Vayhi Binso'a Ho'oron, Sabbath morning liturgy. They sound very much like Eastern Orthodox chants. I shall Buy this CD.

By way of an example, listen to the Kiev Chamber Choir singing 'Bless the Lord, O My Soul' and tell me if you agree.






Shalom
Metairie Road


----------



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

Gorgeous chanting for sure. Our Jewish and Christian roots are indeed entangled. Shalom Aleichem from Schlemo


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

SCHLEMO said:


> *Gorgeous chanting for sure. Our Jewish and Christian roots are indeed entangled*. Shalom Aleichem from Schlemo


The same could easily be said of this one...

Come into my garden: Song of songs

Sensual and Spiritual Settings of the Biblical Text. 
Medieval Hebrew cantillations and Latin chants beautifully performed by the female vocal ensemble Tapestry.

Aleichem Shalom from Biwa


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Il Mantovano Hebreo : Italian madrigals, Hebrew prayers and instrumental music

by Salomone Rossi (1570-1630)

Profeti Della Quinta


----------

